# What else should I put in my tortoise table?



## Fe-2470 (Jan 21, 2017)

I obviously have the basics - water bowl, food slate Basking lamp and sleeping compartment; but i want more things in the main run which will keep her occupied because at the moment she just scratches at the side. Can anyone suggest anything? Please help.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 21, 2017)

Greetings, see if you can upload a px of the overall enclosure, including your lighting, hide, water tray, etc. we all might be able to provide some tips once we see your setup. Hard to tell if the scratching is to get away from heat or lighting, or digging in, etc.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 21, 2017)

potted plants they provide both food and cover


----------



## Oogway the russian tort (Jan 21, 2017)

a picture would help so we can see whats missing and stuff u could add to make the enclosure a little bit more interesting


----------



## Fe-2470 (Jan 22, 2017)

Here, does this help?


----------



## Fe-2470 (Jan 22, 2017)

How deep should my substrate be?


----------



## domagoj (Jan 22, 2017)

Fe-2470 said:


> How deep should my substrate be?


I would go for around 4".


----------



## Fe-2470 (Jan 22, 2017)

Ok thanks a lot. What about the objects in the main run?


----------



## Oogway the russian tort (Jan 22, 2017)

Fe-2470 said:


> How deep should my substrate be?


like 6-10 inches


----------



## Oogway the russian tort (Jan 22, 2017)

u also need a uvb like get a mvb


----------



## Fe-2470 (Jan 23, 2017)

What is that?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 23, 2017)

You've got that big hide box at one end, so I'd ditch the half log. Buy some potted plants in small pots, or some weighted plastic plants from the aquarium section of the pet store and place them all around inside (not near the walls because they use the plants to climb out) for sight barriers and to help with hiding places and light diffusion. Get rid of the reptile dish and use a clay plant saucer instead and sink it down into the substrate.

A UVB light is a light that provides the necessary UVB that animals get from being in the sun. An indoor animal still needs that UVB. UVB works with calcium and without it the tortoise gets sick and dies. You have your choice of one of two types:





One or the other, but don't allow the pet store to talk you into the cheaper



The spiral-shaped bulbs don't put out much UVB and they sometimes harm the tortoise's eyes.


----------



## Fe-2470 (Jan 24, 2017)

Thank you so much you are a big help and quite an expert!


----------



## Alex Z (Jan 25, 2017)

You can get really good fake plants from family dollar if you have or dollar tree...what kind of tort is that?? Really like your build...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 25, 2017)

Oogway the russian tort said:


> u also need a uvb like get a mvb





Fe-2470 said:


> What is that?


It looks like you may already have a mvb (mercury vapor bulb) to me…the forth picture in your group.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Feb 25, 2017)

I find spider plants are great. 
They grow and reproduce quickly, are tough and will survive the occasional nibble from a tort and won't harm the tortoise if consumed. 
But be careful if getting them from a garden centre or supermarket as they may have been chemically treated.


----------

